# Can't decide between Glock 29 or Glock 30



## mike.45px4 (Jul 29, 2010)

I need help on deciding which of these I should get... 
First off it will be my first Glock and my daily CCW
Info on prices, differences, accuacy, ammo, all the good stuff and the bad, if any.

All info is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## FLAshooter (Oct 10, 2010)

HEy,

This was def not my first glock, but the GLOCK 30SF was my first CCW. IT is a GREAT CCW. The recoil is managable. Very accurate super fun to shoot. ONLY drawback is it is a little thick and just a bit heavy on the hip all the time but i WILL keep mine def. Made me want a CC that is lighter. Which is leading me to my current hunt of a GLOCK 23 or Sig 229


----------



## mike.45px4 (Jul 29, 2010)

FLAshooter;
Thanks a friend of mine (cop) suggested to me the Glock 23 as well. 
I got to shoot the Glock 29 and loved it!! Only thing that really bothered me was that while I was shooting it the trigger guard really seamed to get in the way of my grip. It left my right hand middle finger knuckle with a deep imprint. 
I really enjoyed shooting it, im sure it would be the perfect CCW. I may get one if I dont find something similar in size and power that can fit my hand better.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

mike.45px4 said:


> Only thing that really bothered me was that while I was shooting it the trigger guard really seamed to get in the way of my grip. It left my right hand middle finger knuckle with a deep imprint.


This puzzles me a little bit, especially if you are right handed. I haven't shot a G29, but I own a 10mm in the G20, and you very definitely need to use a correct combat grip with it. This is the grip I use for all semi-autos, and it neutralizes the effect of recoil very well, if done properly. If you are pushing with your strong hand, and pulling with the weak hand, the pistol is locked up like a vice, and you are very quick to come back 'on-line' after recoil.










I think the G29 and G30 are great choices for a CCW. It takes awhile to get used to the weight of a double-stack in the larger calibers, especially if you are carrying a second magazine, and you may have to modify the way you dress to conceal it properly. But I have tried the full range of carry guns and holsters, and personally, I am a believer in carrying the biggest gun I can shoot well. I carry an XD45 compact, but am seriously eyeballing the G29, because the 10mm is such a great shooting round.


----------



## mike.45px4 (Jul 29, 2010)

I carry an XD45 compact, but am seriously eyeballing the G29, because the 10mm is such a great shooting round.[/QUOTE]

Which is why I really want this gun. The problem I had I think is just me, how my hand is. I think the gun is just too small for my hands. Now I'm setting my eyes on the xd compact .45acp or the CZ P 07. And I think the CZ P 07 will be what I'll get.


----------



## hetzer (Jul 29, 2010)

Buy both. Problem solved!


----------



## MacA (Sep 19, 2010)

I just ordered the G30. Primarily because I already have the G21 and plenty of .45 ACP ammo. I can't wait to get it. However, I don't think you can go wrong with either the G30 or G29.


----------

